# Seiko Black Monster On Nato Strap???



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any pictures of their black monster on a NATO strap? I have a spare black 20mm NATO and wonder if it would suit visually. What do you all think?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it would look great







, anything as long as its not the Seiko rubber


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think it would look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would look great
> ...


Now then boys









Behave!!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Actually, I've just received one of the 7002 divers from the last update, (thanks Roy







), which is on Seiko Rubber, and it's very comfortable on that strap


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

chrisb said:


> Actually, I've just received one of the 7002 divers from the last update, (thanks Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Actually, I've just received one of the 7002 divers from the last update, (thanks Roy ), which is on Seiko Rubber, and it's very comfortable on that strap


Check you havent accidently put it on over your shirt Chris


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Actually, I've just received one of the 7002 divers from the last update, (thanks RoyÂ ), which is on Seiko Rubber, and it's very comfortable on that strap
> 
> 
> Check you havent accidently put it on over your shirt Chris
> ...

































I wasn't expecting it to be comfortable at all









...but it is very!

.................I'm now looking for some more


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Surely it'll soon get a Bonklip


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It seems its only you Jase that has the soft wrists







You need to cut back on the Oil of Olay


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its because Im a chuff monkey


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

